

Subatomic particle appear to defy Standard Model point to undiscovered force - Iuz
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/subatomic-particles-appear-defy-standard-100950001.html#T6swXLo

======
gus_massa
I found a press release with slightly more info (in a human friendly
language): [https://cmns.umd.edu/news-
events/features/3188](https://cmns.umd.edu/news-events/features/3188)

I think this is the preprint:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.08614](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.08614)

IIUC it's only a 2 sigma. It's not so rare that a 2 sigma just disappear with
more data, because it was a statistical fluke. So don't get too attached to
this result for now.

